# period pain 5 days before period is due



## sarahjane10

hi ladies

for the past 2 days i have been having bad period pains i am only 5 days till period is due?
some ladis said implatation pain maybe! but pain is like i am on period or 1 day before got all the sighns of a period.. leg ake, cramps!!

plz help


----------



## sarahjane10

any 1


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I'm in the same position hun. I experienced cramps on the right hand side earlier tonight. I don't normally feel cramps this early on. I was going to make a thread about it myself so will be watching this one with interest.


----------



## sarahjane10

it is so anoying.. its like i am havig a period with no blood!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I know it feels weird. This my 1st month really trying after coming of the pill so i really hope my body's not messing about.


----------



## sarahjane10

when is your period due?


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Friday i think. Just hoping my cycles are back to normal. When's yours due?


----------



## sarahjane10

thursday x


----------



## hulahoop09

I have been having cramps & discomfort on and off since a week ago now (which was 3dpo). I am now 10dpo and they are still coming and going along with other symptoms. This is also my first month of coming off the pill so I have a feeling I wont be preg. I have done a few tests just cause I am curious but have had nothing. If I go back to my old cycle before the pill I should be due this wed-fri. I am really hoping it doesnt arrive!! 
:(


x


----------



## sal365

Morning ladies, i got implantation pains about 12 dpo but no bleed at all. fingers crossed for you both. xx


----------



## sarahjane10

i have been having cramps sice i ovulated and since the last 2 days i have had af pains!!!!!! if i am not pregnant this month.. a trip to the doctors will be happening i think. x


----------



## cla

hun i know how you feel im having the pains myself xxx


----------



## Creep

I had cramps days 9-11 post ov, thought AF was coming early. Turned out it was implantation as I got my :bfp:

Best of luck to you.


----------



## cla

Did you spot as well Hun. And congrats on the little beanie xx


----------



## Creep

cla said:


> Did you spot as well Hun. And congrats on the little beanie xx

No, no spotting so far which is reassuring for me given my history of ectopics, I just had a teeny tiny bit of pinkish CM. I must say the cramps really were quite uncomfortable! Not quite as strong as AF cramps but I had to heat up a wheat bag for my backache!


----------



## Mama627

Hey guys, I think I'll throw in my 2 cents as well...

I had some terrible cramping last night, which was 6DPO. I also had fried seafood that night, so it could just be a coincidence and I'm not getting my hopes up. Something inside me just doesn't think this will be the month for me.


----------



## hulahoop09

Creep said:


> I had cramps days 9-11 post ov, thought AF was coming early. Turned out it was implantation as I got my :bfp:
> 
> Best of luck to you.

CONGRATS!!! Bet you are well chuffed :happydance: I am not holding out much hope as I had discomfort on and off since 3dpo and the past couple of days I think it may have died right down, unless I am now used to the aching. Still hurts me to bend etc though :shrug:


x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Creep said:


> I had cramps days 9-11 post ov, thought AF was coming early. Turned out it was implantation as I got my :bfp:
> 
> Best of luck to you.

Congrats Creeps gives us some hope


----------



## victorial8

I felt like AF was gonna start any minute for over a week before I was due and I was positive I was gonna start early but I got my BFP instead. Unfortunatly it wasnt meant to be and I lost it a few days later but hopefully it is good signs for you all x x x x


----------



## cla

Sorry about your loss Hun xx


----------



## sarahjane10

hey i have had quite a lot of discharge today x


----------



## Princesskell

Just found this old thread and wondered if any of you ladies had any updates? Feeling just like you have described and been a couple of months off bcp. Were any of you pregnant? See some of you are now, did it happen quick?

Pkx


----------



## sarahjane10

hey hun 

well i posted this thread and i am now 20 weeks and 3 days pregnant :)

what are you felling like xx


----------



## Princesskell

sarahjane10 said:


> hey hun
> 
> well i posted this thread and i am now 20 weeks and 3 days pregnant :)
> 
> what are you felling like xx

Oooo exciting! Well only been ttc'ing for 3weeks! Came off bcp in march after 15years, no af since. Been feeling like it was coming since wednesday, really bad cramps and aches low down, feeling of wetness (sorry tmi) and going to toilet thinking it's blood but not. Been up 2nights in a row at 1.30 ish with hot sweat and cramps thinking going to start bleeding-almost constipation At the front if you know what I mean? :blush::wacko::blush:
Booked in a dr's next Friday, was hoping that would mean af would come so could cancel!!
Did hpt on Tuesday but :bfn: will do one next week before I go just so can give dr all the information. Just feel crappy, pains worse that some real af's, went to bed with hot water bottle last night. Just want :bfp: or af so we can get started again! No idea if I'm even o'ing yet??

Pkx


----------



## Princesskell

Forgot to say, really achy thighs which I get with af and slightly sore nipples (did go walking at weekend so thougt legs might be that?)

X


----------



## sarahjane10

Congratulations on ttc hun :) it is very exsiting and exstremly frastrating.. i had very bad ovulation pains on the month i got pregnant right up to a week late period it was as i was on my period i even wore pads lol

i had bad leg ake which i got when i was on period..
when are you going to test again?

sounds like what i had hun xx


----------



## Princesskell

Thanks for the reply!! Just thought because of bcp and bfn and not knowing if o'ing couldn't be, but this is weird?? Can't get hopes up really??
I did put a pad on the other day just cos feeling was so certain!! Thought it was just all in my mind, but the pain is quite bad? Trying to hold out test till Tuesday? Trying to keep dtd just in case but really feel af will come any minute? Strange!

Thanks for the hope, isn't the body a crazy thing?! Congratulations on your bfp!! How are you feeling? Is it exciting? Is it your first? Do you have a journal? Awww, just seen it's a boy-so cuuuute! Have you got names yet? So did you know you were pg when you had these symptoms? Did you get a bfn first?

Pkx


----------



## sarahjane10

i got my fingers tight for you hun

i did not test till i was a week late and the first test was a posative i was so scarde to test because i could not handle seeing the negative so i held out. i came of the pill and the next month i got pregnant but at 6 weeks i had a miscarage woke up bleading on holiday, so i carryed on ttc and it took me about 9 months i did ovulation tests and i used this lube from boots to make it a nice enviroment for sperms i got a bit obsesed!!! 

but now i am 20weeks 4 days pregnant with a lil boy found out sex yesterday me and my boyfriend charlie love the name Alfie so i think he will be called Alfie i dont have many symptons as i did when i got pregnant i had bad morning sickness and very painfull boobs 

now i am very very veiny on my boobs and are huge and getting leaking out sometimes i am starting to fell him move like popping fellings down low it makes me laugh as it fells so stange 

sorry this post is sooo long 

xxx


----------



## Princesskell

Love it!! Bet it is so weird feeling him move inside-just can't imagine! Sorry for your loss, I hope you continue to have healthy pregnancy this time. I love, love, love the name Alfie-gorgeous!
So you have a a long journey so far. I really don't believe I could be pg so soon, just have feeling it cannot be real. But would really love to know what is going on! Keeping a note of every single little symptom in my diary so I can track it, but worried this is playing tricks with my body making me think about things and making them happen?

Will let you know what happens!! Xx


----------



## sarahjane10

i got pregnant fast hun.. it happens i am her if you need to talk xxxxx


----------



## Princesskell

Thank you!!


----------



## Princesskell

Oh my goodness! You were right! Got :bfp: this morning!!
X


----------



## sarahjane10

omg omg omg omg congratulations hun :) i am so happy for you..xx


----------



## Princesskell

Hee hee thank you!
Xx


----------

